# SIBO & Fatigue & Bipolar



## Ylba (Nov 23, 2017)

I have had IBS for years and was also diagnosed with SIBO in February 2018. I am having an extremely difficult time getting up and moving.

I was also diagnosed with Bipolar II Disorder in 2015.

I keep waking up in the middle of the night which makes it difficult to get up in the morning. Also when I wake up in the morning my stomach hurts - every morning. I feel very fatigued and anxious and am having a lot of trouble getting motivated to get up and moving.

I'm thinking some of it may be attributable to the SIBO itself and some to the treatments I'm undergoing for the SIBO.

Right now I feel like I'm starting to become a little hypomanic because of the lack of sleep and also depressed because of all the other symptoms I'm experiencing. It's getting really hard to deal with everything and I'm doing my best not to shut down.

Is anyone else experiencing trouble with fatigue and lack of motivation?

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------

